# Dryer hose - questions, concerns and preliminary measures



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi folks,
I need to know if dryer hose is ok to let my hedgie use. Obviously I have wrapped up and sealed the ends to keep them from pokin' him.

I am hoping to (safely tie it down and what not) use it as a path way between his actual cage and his play area which is directly attached to his cage and is also hedgie safe. 

If it'd be safer to make a hole in the bottom of the cage, put one of those big plastic pipes that he can easily, easssily fit through without even touching the top and maybe just barely the sides (I can't remember the name all of a sudden - people here use them all of the time with their hedgies) so that he could make it to his play area, I'd be willing to cut the cage bottom to give him the most room possible.

I need to find my camera so I can just show you all what I mean! haha

But anyways, what i would like to try first is a dryer hose that would feed up and over the plastic bottom of my wire topped/plastic bottom cage's side entrance into the play area. BUT I only want to try this if he'll be safe. Don't want any snagged toenails or him to get stuck. Please let me know what you folks have done to make you're cages bigger as far as modifying or attaching more to a wire cage.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I'd use the 4" PVC pipe instead of a dryer hose.


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

That's kind of what I am thinking too. 

Does any one know if I were to use the dryer hose as a toy when I take him out to play in, if it is a safe toy? It appears to be safe but I just want to be sure.


----------



## Erizo (Jul 25, 2012)

So long as the wire ends are secured, dryer hose should be fine. Probably a real hassle to wash thoroughly I'd think.

Sophie has three PVC tunnels (4" x 2' long). Two of them get a 'wide-sweep 90 degree bend' on one end. The other has a combo Y-T, which takes up a huge amount of space and I don't recommend that one.
...............................................................



> Please let me know what you folks have done to make you're cages bigger as far as modifying or attaching more to a wire cage.


You should be able to expand most any cage to join most any other cage. I've got several videos that show different aspects of how I did Sophie's. She has two 2 grid x 4 grid C&C cages on 6' tables. They are connected with a sky bridge.

(17:20)
sky-bridge-12-12-2.mp4





(38:55)
room-tour-13-01-12.mp4


----------



## Vivalahedgielution (Feb 8, 2013)

That's a really neat bridge! 

It isn't quite what I am doing, I am just going to have to put a pick up to better explain. haha
I think I and going to just get a pvc pipe that has a twist cap (I have seen them at home depot) and cut into the cage, put it there, and cap it off only when need be (which probably won't be that often if ever. haha maybe only if I ever need to reuse the cage some day long after I have hedgies)


----------

